#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Rastreador de Celular

## lucianogf

Galera, encontrei na net algo que possa ser interessante para muitos..

um rastreador de celular via satélite

pode ser qualquer numero, qualquer operadora, e funciona eu outros paises tbm...

é um negócio legal, mas o problema é a tal da privacidade q foi popau com isso....

mas quem quiser dar uma olhada o link tá ae

http://paginas.terra.com.br/servicos.../mdig/865.html

valeu
&#91;]'s

----------


## Fernando

hueahueahueahuae eu tinha visto essa ja! mto boa!

----------


## lucianogf

acho interessante o sistema de busca da ferramente

----------


## SDM

carai!!! funciona direitinho...apareceu ate minha foto...=D

----------

